# Best vanes for 3D



## Left I Dominant (Feb 2, 2016)

Since I've seen 5 or 6 different brands not incl feathers in all sizes and profiles,3 and 4 fletch I guess opinions differ


----------



## napz0r (Oct 2, 2015)

I like my blazer vanes


----------



## catcherarcher (Sep 23, 2014)

Blazers. Hands down.


----------



## ar1220 (May 18, 2014)

3 blazers left offset


----------



## pottergreg (Mar 20, 2015)

The better your bow is tuned and the more foc you are running, the smaller the vane you will need. For known distance I think feathers are the best! I use the AEE 1.75, Blazers are too heavy for me.


----------



## tlknturky09 (Mar 1, 2015)

AAE max pros... I hear hot pink makes you a better shot

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## Left I Dominant (Feb 2, 2016)

The Shill thanks you


----------



## MS Skeeter (Jul 24, 2009)

I just switched to the Flex Fletch SK200 vanes. I am running them on Black Eagle challengers 3 degree right helical 3 fletch. They fly great


----------



## moparfitter (Jan 21, 2015)

Blazers


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

I would like to hear some opinions from shooters that have tested them for best groups.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

for my set up - blind testing (as best as I could) flex fletch 310 provided best groups.

I took 6 arrows and fletched 2 up with blazers, 2 up with the 310s and 2 with fusion 

I put 3 single spot targets at 30 yards indoors. Each target was designated for a particular vane set up.

I put all six arrows in my back quicker in no particular order, I grabbed them "blind" and then shot them into the corresponding target, this assured I didn't always finish with one vane or the other and hoped to be as fresh as I could for each.

After shooting them a bunch I analyzed which target had the best grouping. 

the winner was the 310s, I went back the next day with 4 other arrows added and 2 different vanes (I don't remember which order or all of them really) did same process and again the 310s came out on top.


----------



## southgaboy (Jan 28, 2007)

Vanetec 2.25" Swifts on GT 22's with a 1 deg. right helical. They fly really well. Just got some 2.88" Swifts with a 2 deg helical to try.


----------



## Strings100 (Apr 5, 2009)

Garceau said:


> for my set up - blind testing (as best as I could) flex fletch 310 provided best groups.
> 
> I took 6 arrows and fletched 2 up with blazers, 2 up with the 310s and 2 with fusion
> 
> ...


Thank you for your input and not just calling out a brand because that is what you use. I myself have tried several types and like the blazer and the standard type 3" flex fletch. Without an apples to apples comparisons with broad-heads, if think I prefer the longer 3" vane.


----------



## vito9999 (Jun 30, 2009)

southgaboy said:


> Vanetec 2.25" Swifts on GT 22's with a 1 deg. right helical. They fly really well. Just got some 2.88" Swifts with a 2 deg helical to try.


Using the 2.88 swifts on 22's also. Fly great and no worries about contact with rest or shelf/risor.


----------



## chiefjason (Mar 22, 2016)

I'm running blazers. My bow has RH helical and I'm running about 66 lb DW. I switched my wife and both girls to straight fletched. The straight fly better, group better, and don't seem to drop as much at distance on the lower lb DW bows. YMMV and all that. I first noticed it when my oldest daughter was shooting mixed fletchings one day, factory straight and RH I had fletched. They had noticeable different POI.


----------



## AlanCoderre (Mar 18, 2014)

blazers


----------

